
SQL for the Rest of Us - rocauc
https://technically.dev/posts/sql-for-the-rest-of-us.html
======
rocauc
this is a great breakdown on the WHY of SQL.

giving clarity as to the what / why of SQL empowers those that don't yet know
it how to make better asks for data in their organization.

